# R34 UK Speedo Out



## Keaney (Jul 18, 2008)

Has anyone else got a R34 UK model from Middlehurst and noticed the speedo is out?

I've noticed that when i'm doing 70mph on the speedo the gps is telling me its 61mph, this is proven when i take my car to 80mph on the speedo and my Snooper is telling me i'm doing 70mph. Obviously lower down the difference is smaller and provided i follow the speedo i'll always be under the speed limit, but should the difference be so much!?


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

6-10% are quite common on import cars.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

most cars are miles out. French cars seem really bad. I recallibrated my speedo on my R34 GTR. I also fitted MPH gauges instead of reading KMH.


----------



## Keaney (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah true, but i thought that with it being a UK registered model it may have been a bit more accurate.

Where did you get it re-calibrated mattysupra?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i did it myself. Simple really, i just loosened the speedo needle and then drove at exactly 70mph on the gps and tapped the needle until it was reading correct and then pressed it back on properly. 


I have checked it against two different gps speeds and it is spot on at all speeds.

however, i dont know how accurate it is after 100 or so. But i dont think you need to worry how spot on it is up there. Guess it will be pretty spot on tho.


----------



## Keaney (Jul 18, 2008)

Haha the good old fashioned way!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i just left mine in KPH

that way it doesnt mess with anything


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I've noticed the same - I have a Middlehurst car and the speedo over-reads enormously - at an indicated 80mph I am doing 70mph on the gps satnav.

Quite pleased to hear it isn't just an issue with my car! Looks like it's a fiddle to solve though.


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Doesnt that mean the car will show a high mileage than it really has done on the chassis? at least 10% more I guess.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

WPL said:


> Doesnt that mean the car will show a high mileage than it really has done on the chassis? at least 10% more I guess.


Depends on if the speedo needle is reading wrong or the input signal. 


But how about all them cars that have a speedo kmh to mph convertion! They will read very wrong. At least mine using original scale but face changed will read almost right. give or take 10%!!


as matty32 has said, he has left his in kmh so it should be pretty spot on, if you change the dial to read correct (mph face) it should also read spot on. Also the distance covered will remain correct and also so will the hicass speed inputs. All your changing with a full speedo face change is what the needle points to.


----------



## Keaney (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm glad its not just mine then, suppose the next question is how do you check its the needle position and not the sender!

Any ideas?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Keaney said:


> I'm glad its not just mine then, suppose the next question is how do you check its the needle position and not the sender!
> 
> Any ideas?


Thats simple, dont bother! 


I guess the milage is correct and the speedo is wrong. Tell you what, i will test mine tommorrow and see if the miles is wrong.


----------

